# Και από το λουκουμά βγάζουμε ξίγκι



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2013)

Business concept δυομισάωρης λειτουργίας (19:00-21:30), τρελές δουλειές, γνήσιο success story:
http://www.espressonews.gr/%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B5%CF%87%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BF/%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B8%CF%81%CE%BF/cover-story/117027/%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%81%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BD-mr-%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%8C%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%84%CF%82
http://www.moneypost.gr/post/131875/nanou-donuts-oyres-gia-ena-donuts-kai-sta-40-katasthma
http://www.oneman.gr/keimena/diaske...s-ksanadei-pote-oyres-gia-donuts.1944420.html


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2013)

...
Χα χα, τα Jax Donuts που αναφέρει στο δεύτερο άρθρο ότι τα έφερε ο θείος του ήταν τα πρώτα που έφαγα, σχολιαρόπαιδο, και συνηθισμένος μέχρι τότε μόνο στους λουκουμάδες του κυλικείου με την πασπαλισμένη ζάχαρη, μου είχαν φανεί απίθανα. Σύχναζα τότε και στο Jax Donuts απέναντι από το Caravel, για γλυκά ραντεβουδάκια, οπότε έχει διπλή γλύκα η ανάμνηση. Μπράβο του Νανούρη. Βέβαια, τους παραδοσιακούς φρεσκοτηγανισμένους λουκουμάδες με μέλι και καρύδια δεν τους αλλάζω με τίποτα. Λουκουματζήδικο φραντσάιζ κανείς;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Πήγε μια φίλη μου, μακροχρόνια άνεργη (πρώην βιοτέχνισσα που τη φάγανε τα κινέζικα-μια-δεκάρα-η-κλωτσά) να του ζητήσει φραντσάιζινγκ αλλά υπάρχει όρος απόστασης κάτι χιλιομέτρων από το άλλο μαγαζί και ήταν στο όριο, οπότε της αρνήθηκε.
Περιμένω τη στιγμή που κάποιο άλλο σαΐνι θα πάει να τον μιμηθεί κατά το πρότυπο: ανοίγει κάποιος σουβλατζίδικο/τυροπιτάδικο/γουατέβα και χέζεται στο τάλιρο. Το βλέπει κάποιος, λέει _καλή ιδέα_, ανοίγει παραδίπλα και το τάλιρο μοιράζεται στα δύο. Το βλέπει τρίτο αστροπελέκι, λέει _εδώ έχει ψωμί _κι ανοίγει κι αυτός μια από τα ίδια. Στο τέλος όλοι παίρνουν ένα από τρία.
Όντως έχει καλή ποιότητα, βάρδα μόνο μην τ' αφήσεις για την άλλη μέρα. 

Δαεμάνε, Jax Donuts με Seven Up ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2013)

Στα σχόλια αυτού εδώ http://www.moneypost.gr/post/131875/nanou-donuts-oyres-gia-ena-donuts-kai-sta-40-katasthma έχει γίνει ο τρίτος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πήγε μια φίλη μου, μακροχρόνια άνεργη (πρώην βιοτέχνισσα που τη φάγανε τα κινέζικα-μια-δεκάρα-η-κλωτσά) να του ζητήσει φραντσάιζινγκ αλλά υπάρχει όρος απόστασης κάτι χιλιομέτρων από το άλλο μαγαζί και ήταν στο όριο, οπότε της αρνήθηκε.
> Περιμένω τη στιγμή που κάποιο άλλο σαΐνι θα πάει να τον μιμηθεί κατά το πρότυπο: ανοίγει κάποιος σουβλατζίδικο/τυροπιτάδικο/γουατέβα και χέζεται στο τάλιρο. Το βλέπει κάποιος, λέει _καλή ιδέα_, ανοίγει παραδίπλα και το τάλιρο μοιράζεται στα δύο. Το βλέπει τρίτο αστροπελέκι, λέει _εδώ έχει ψωμί _κι ανοίγει κι αυτός μια από τα ίδια. Στο τέλος όλοι παίρνουν ένα από τρία.
> 
> Δαεμάνε, Jax Donuts με Seven Up ;)


Ε ναι, τα όρια απόστασης στη δικαιόχρηση είναι ιερά. :) Πάντως αυτό με τη μίμηση κάθε επιτυχημένης συνταγής (μίμηση που τελικά λειτουργεί καταστροφικά) το είδαμε λίαν προσφάτως με τα φροζενογιαουρτάδικα.

ΥΓ Εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο παλιό κόκαλο όπως εσείς, αλλά τουλάχιστον χόρτασα ντόνατς απ' τα Ντάνκιν της Γλυφάδας... http://livingingreece.gr/2007/09/08/taste-of-america-in-greece/ 
Μέχρι πρότινος δούλευα και τα ντονατσάκια απ' τα Max Perry (είναι κατεψυγμένα της Délifrance, περιχυμένα με σοκολάτα τής Max Perry), αλλά τα Nanou είναι πολύ καλύτερα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Στα σχόλια αυτού εδώ http://www.moneypost.gr/post/131875/nanou-donuts-oyres-gia-ena-donuts-kai-sta-40-katasthma έχει γίνει ο τρίτος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος.



Ναι, ρε συ! Έριξα μια ματιά από διαστροφή και πέθανα στα γέλια. Πώς καταφέρνουν οι Έλληνες κάποιοι άνθρωποι να γίνουν μαλλιοκούβαρα ακόμα και για έναν λουκουμά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2013)

Εμένα αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι η ευκολία με την οποία κάποια άτομα βρίζουν χυδαία αγνώστους ανθρώπους, επειδή διαφωνούν μαζί τους. Π.χ.
Αρχίσατε να μας σκοτίζετε λιγάκι τα αρχίδια με τα περί "ελληναράδων", "ελληνάκια" της πλάκας. Δε νομίζετε; Άιντε μπράβο γιατί ο εμφύλιος έρχεται και μάλλον είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για μια χώρα... Καραγκιόζηδες ξερόλες. Να ανοίξεις τα στραβά σου και να βγεις επιτέλους στο δρόμο να διεκδικήσεις τουλάχιστον τα *αυτονόητα* (αυτά που αδίκως πάνε να σου στερήσουν με πρόσχημα κάποιες "μεταρρυθμίσεις") για σένα και για το παιδί σου κυρίως μπαγλαμά. Και να αφήσεις την κόμπλα για τον διπλανό σου.
​Άνετα μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος σχολιαστής έτσι μιλάει στη γυναίκα του, στο παιδί του και, γιατί όχι, και στους γονείς του. Ή, αν δεν έχει ακόμα γυναίκα και παιδί, μάλλον έτσι τον μεγάλωσαν, με διαρκές και καθημερινό υβρεολόγιο.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Και βάρδα μη σου τύχει ενώ οδηγείς.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Τουλάχιστον το υβρεολόγιο μπορώ να το καταλάβω (ασχέτως που δεν μπορώ ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να το δεχτώ ως κάτι το εύλογο ή φυσιολογικό)· εκεί όμως που πραγματικά παθαίνω redout είναι με την από σαθρότητα έως και καθαρό παραλογισμό που χαρακτηρίζει την επιχειρηματολογία ορισμένων. Τελικά πράγματι η λογική είναι τόσο σπάνια, που πρέπει να καταχωριστεί στις υπερφυσικές δυνάμεις...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Έτσι όμως καταλαβαίνεις τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα. :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2013)

Και το τι ζει η κοινωνία σήμερα. Λέτε πώς δεν έχει κάποια σχέση και η σχεδόν πλήρης απουσία (ή χρήση, έστω) στρατηγικής σκέψης και μεσοπρόθεσμου βασικού σχεδιασμού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Περιμένω τη στιγμή που κάποιο άλλο σαΐνι θα πάει να τον μιμηθεί κατά το πρότυπο: ανοίγει κάποιος σουβλατζίδικο/τυροπιτάδικο/γουατέβα και χέζεται στο τάλιρο. Το βλέπει κάποιος, λέει _καλή ιδέα_, ανοίγει παραδίπλα και το τάλιρο μοιράζεται στα δύο. Το βλέπει τρίτο αστροπελέκι, λέει _εδώ έχει ψωμί _κι ανοίγει κι αυτός μια από τα ίδια. Στο τέλος όλοι παίρνουν ένα από τρία.



Έτσι κλείσανε όλα τα LAN (η μετεξέλιξη των Internet Cafe).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τουλάχιστον το υβρεολόγιο μπορώ να το καταλάβω (ασχέτως που δεν μπορώ ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να το δεχτώ ως κάτι το εύλογο ή φυσιολογικό)· εκεί όμως που πραγματικά παθαίνω redout είναι με την από σαθρότητα έως και καθαρό παραλογισμό που χαρακτηρίζει την επιχειρηματολογία ορισμένων. Τελικά πράγματι η λογική είναι τόσο σπάνια, που πρέπει να καταχωριστεί στις υπερφυσικές δυνάμεις...


Εκτός από τον παραλογισμό των επιχειρημάτων, υπάρχει και άλλος παραλογισμός, αυτός που λέει ότι ο αντίλογος δεν μου αρέσει, δεν έχω επιχειρήματα για το προς συζήτηση θέμα, ας επιτεθώ σ' αυτόν που τον προβάλλει. Ανάλογα με τη δική μου θέση, αυτός που προβάλλει τον αντίλογο είναι [σαπιοαριστερός/χρυσαυγίτης/βολεμένος/από πλούσια οικογένεια/βαριέται να δουλέψει/άπλυτο αναρχοκομμούνι/φιλελεύθερο σκουλήκι] κλπ. Μετά, παίρνούμε το εκάστοτε χαρακτηριστικό και το γενικεύουμε, σε ύφος «εσείς οι [σαπιοαριστεροί/χρυσαυγίτες/βολεμένοι/άπλυτοι] φέρατε την Ελλάδα εδώ που τη φέρατε [χώνουμε μερικά άσχετα με τη συζήτηση θέματα, όπως ο χαμός στην Τουρκία], αλλά θα έρθει η ώρα σας και θα σας [στείλουμε στα Γιούρα/σπάσουμε τα κεφάλια/στήσουμε στο απόσπασμα]». Έτσι, ξεχνάμε το θέμα προς συζήτηση, που σε μερικές περιπτώσεις είναι αντίστοιχο του «ποιος φτιάχνει τους καλύτερους λουκουμάδες» (ένα μαγαζί στην Καλαμάτα :cheek:).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> «ποιος φτιάχνει τους καλύτερους λουκουμάδες» (ένα μαγαζί στην Καλαμάτα :cheek:)


Α, μάλιστα! Γρουνοπούλα γεμιστή με λουκουμάδες, πραλίνα και πολύ σιρόπι σοκολάτα. Έφυγα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2013)

Αυτό που με στενοχωρεί περισσότερο (σχεδόν με τρομάζει) είναι ότι πριν πάρουν τέτοια έκταση τα μπλογκ στο Διαδίκτυο, κοιμόμασταν τον ύπνο του δικαίου, ασφαλείς μέσα στον δικό μας κύκλο ανθρώπων που ποτέ δεν θα μας έβριζαν χυδαία κάθε φορά που θα διαφωνούσαμε. Οι άλλοι υπήρχαν, αλλά δεν είχαμε ανταλλαγές απόψεων μαζί τους. Τους βλέπαμε μόνο αραιά και πού στον δρόμο, όταν κρατούσαν ένα τιμόνι και έβριζαν όποιον τολμούσε να βρεθεί στον δρόμο τους. Τώρα είναι παντού γύρω μας, δίπλα μας -- εκτός αν επιλέξουμε συνειδητά να μη σχολιάζουμε ποτέ σε μπλογκ ή να μη διαβάζουμε τα σχόλια των άλλων.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γρουνοπούλα γεμιστή με λουκουμάδες, πραλίνα και πολύ σιρόπι σοκολάτα.


:blink:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Α, μάλιστα! Γρουνοπούλα γεμιστή με λουκουμάδες, πραλίνα και πολύ σιρόπι σοκολάτα. Έφυγα!


Και σαντιγί! Και μαρασκίνο!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

*Όλα* γέμιση της γρνπούλας; #ναυτία...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Ε ναι, εννοείται γέμιση! Το οβελιξικό μέλι θα το πινελάρουμε στην πέτσα για να 'ναι κρατσανιστή.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ε ναι, εννοείται γέμιση! Το οβελιξικό μέλι θα το πινελάρουμε στην πέτσα για να 'ναι κρατσανιστή.



Ε, τότε θέλω να είναι μαριναρισμένη και σε ξίγκι ούρου. :drool:


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που με στενοχωρεί περισσότερο (σχεδόν με τρομάζει) είναι ότι πριν πάρουν τέτοια έκταση τα μπλογκ στο Διαδίκτυο, κοιμόμασταν τον ύπνο του δικαίου, ασφαλείς μέσα στον δικό μας κύκλο ανθρώπων που ποτέ δεν θα μας έβριζαν χυδαία κάθε φορά που θα διαφωνούσαμε. Οι άλλοι υπήρχαν, αλλά δεν είχαμε ανταλλαγές απόψεων μαζί τους. Τους βλέπαμε μόνο αραιά και πού στον δρόμο, όταν κρατούσαν ένα τιμόνι και έβριζαν όποιον τολμούσε να βρεθεί στον δρόμο τους. Τώρα είναι παντού γύρω μας, δίπλα μας -- εκτός αν επιλέξουμε συνειδητά να μη σχολιάζουμε ποτέ σε μπλογκ ή να μη διαβάζουμε τα σχόλια των άλλων.



Ω, Αλεξάνδρα... Είναι εμφανές ότι δεν εχεις εξοικιωθεί με τον κλάδο των internet binelics. 
Πολύ πριν γίνουν μόδα τα μπλογκ υπήρχαν οι λίστες συζητήσεων και μερικές ήταν έτσι και χειρότερα. Μερικές υπήρχαν απλώς για να ανταλλάσσουν βρισίδια τα μέλη (άγνωστοι μεταξύ τους, απλά διαφωνούσαν για όλα). Νομίζω οι χαρακτηριστικότητες που έχω υπόψη ήταν κάτι αγγλόφωνες ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος που εκεί μέσα μαλλιοτραβιόντουσαν βαρεμένοι Έλληνες, Τούρκοι και ΠΓΔΜ-ητες. 

Τα καλύτερα ντόνατς τα έφτιαχνε ο Φάκαλος στην Πάτρα. Όλα τα άλλα είναι τηγανισμένος αφρός. 
Πολλά χρόνια αργότερα πήγα σε μαθήματα αρτοποιίας στην Αγγλία και φτιάξαμε σε ένα μάθημα ντόνατς και μερικά άλλα αρτοσκευάσματα που φτιάχνονται με την ίδια ζύμη και ήταν ακριβώς σαν του Φάκαλου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2013)

Όντως, δεν έχω συμμετάσχει ποτέ σε τέτοιες λίστες. Η πρώτη μου επαφή με ανταλλαγή απόψεων με αγνώστους ήταν τα μεταφραστικά φόρουμ. Συγχρόνως έγινε αυτή η έκρηξη των μπλογκ. Μπαίνεις να διαβάσεις τις απόψεις του μπλογκογράφου και από κάτω μερικοί άγνωστοι βρίζονται χυδαία.


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Α, μάλιστα! Γρουνοπούλα γεμιστή με λουκουμάδες, πραλίνα και πολύ σιρόπι σοκολάτα. Έφυγα!





Palavra said:


> Και σαντιγί! Και μαρασκίνο!



σοκολατοπραλινολουκουμαδογρουνοπούλα με σαντιγί, κερασάκια και αμυγδαλάκια, _κν. _τουρντούκενο μαξ, _πιο κν. _κόλαση 
[_βλ. & τουρκ. _σατανά λουκούμ]



bernardina said:


> *Όλα* γέμιση της γρνπούλας; #ναυτία...



Μην τσιγκουνεύεσαι, Ζαζ, όνειρα κάνουμε, βάλε κι άλλα: 







Zazula said:


> Ε ναι, εννοείται γέμιση! Το οβελιξικό μέλι θα το πινελάρουμε στην πέτσα για να 'ναι κρατσανιστή.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 17, 2013)

Ωραιότατα είναι αυτά τα λουκουμοντόνατς... Ανώτερης ποιότητας από πολλά άλλα. 

Και η τιμή; Εξαιρετική! 5 ευρώ τα 60 κομμάτια που μόλις τα ζεστάνεις δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις να τα τρως. (η τιμή μού μεταφέρθηκε από συγγενικό πρόσωπο δεν την πλήρωσα εγώ. Εγώ τα έφαγα μόνο!)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Faith in humanity: Restored -> http://goo.gl/Ku7wVl


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Faith in humanity: Restored -> http://goo.gl/Ku7wVl



 ...........................................................





Bacon Maple Bar from Voodoo Doughnut in Portland, Oregon........A melted chocolate bar drizzled over bacon

The Swirls bakery in Omaha, Nebraska started a "maple bacon donut craze" with its version sometimes referred to as "The Elvis". The bakery's owner, Dawn Brown, said she wanted something shocking that people would love or hate, and would talk about. She describes the concept as simple: "It's your breakfast plate turned into one item that you put in your mouth." She reported: response from her customers has been overwhelming, and she prepares five pounds of bacon daily. "I know that most people are coming for the maple bacon donut a.k.a. 'The Elvis'."

Must be that voodoo that they do. 


There is: bacon ice cream; bacon-infused vodka; deep-fried bacon; chocolate-dipped bacon; bacon-wrapped hot dogs filled with cheese; brioche bread pudding smothered in bacon sauce; hard-boiled eggs coated in mayonnaise encased in bacon — called, appropriately, the 'heart attack snack'; bacon salt; bacon doughnuts, cupcakes and cookies; bacon mints; 'baconnaise', which Jon Stewart described as 'for people who want to get heart disease but are too lazy to actually make bacon'; Wendy's 'Baconnator' — six strips of bacon mounded atop a half-pound cheeseburger — which sold 25 million in its first eight weeks; and the outlandish 'bacon explosion' — a barbecued meat brick composed of 2 pounds of bacon wrapped around 2 pounds of sausage.

— Arun Gupta, _The Indypendent_


_Και_ από το λουκουμά βγάζουμε ξίγκι _και_ στο λουκουμά βάζουμε ξίγκι:

*Seduced by Bacon: Recipes & Lore about America's Favorite Indulgence*

From the blurb:

Almost every dish can be made better with bacon. Not only does it flatter savories, it’s an admirable complement to sweets as well. _Seduced by Bacon_ offers sensuous dishes for breakfast, lunch, dinner, dessert, and any time in between. Entice your guests with Pecan Waffles smothered in a Caramel-Bacon Sauce, arouse all your senses with an Open-Faced Cheddar & Turkey Bacon Sandwich with Beer-Glazed Onions, and finally, bewitch your taste buds with a French Apple Tart with Cheddar Cheese Crust & Sweet Brittle Topping.



daeman said:


> ...
> Sham Harga had run a succesful eatery for many years by always smiling, never extending credit, and realizing that most of his customers wanted meals properly balanced between the four food groups: sugar, starch, grease and burnt crunchy bits.
> 
> Terry Pratchett, _Men At Arms_


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Το παρόν νήμα έχει τις ευλογίες του γνωστού Ισπανού κιθαριστή Πάχο ντε Κοιλία.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το παρόν νήμα έχει τις ευλογίες του γνωστού Ισπανού κιθαριστή Πάχο ντε Κοιλία.



Για το ξεκάρφωμα :
*bacon* (n.) 
early 14c., "meat from the back and sides of a pig" (originally either fresh or cured, but especially cured), from Old French _bacon_, from Proto-Germanic _*bakkon_ "back meat" (cf. Old High German _bahho_, Old Dutch _baken_ "bacon"). Slang phrase _bring home the bacon_ first recorded 1908; bacon formerly being the staple meat of the working class.


Για την πλάκα του:





http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2011/01/the-patron-saint-of-bacon/


Για τον θρύλο:

*How Saint Anthony Brought Fire to the World*
a traditional story from the Mediterranean Islands, retold by Boria Sax, Ph.D.

Ε βέβαια, άψητο το μπέικον; 


Επί της ουσίας: 

There are various legends associating him with pigs: one is that for a time he worked as a swineherd.

His relationship with pigs and patronage of swineherds is a little complicated. Skin diseases were sometimes treated with applications of pork fat, which reduced inflammation and itching. As Anthony’s intervention aided in the same conditions, he was shown in art accompanied by a pig. People who saw the art work, but did not have it explained, thought there was a direct connection between Anthony and pigs – and people who worked with swine took him as their patron.
http://saints.sqpn.com/saint-anthony-the-abbot/









Now we know what the Temptation of St Anthony really was. Here, piggy piggy. Here, piggy piggy. :cheek:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.baconfreak.com/bacon-soda.html




Και κοίτα εδώ το "Frequently Bought Together": http://www.amazon.com/Accoutrements-11957-Bacon-Lip-Balm/dp/B002SIFQUQ


----------



## bernardina (Jul 30, 2013)

Ελάτε... Άρρωστοι!

Candied bacon ice cream recipe.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι μπέικον τρώτε στην Ελλάδα, αλλά παντως οι στενόμακρες λουρίδες λίπους που πουλάνε εδώ δεν μετράνε για κρέας, οπότε άνετα μπορεί κανείς να τους βάλει και σιρόπια και να τις κάνει καραμελέ κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Faith in humanity: Restored -> http://goo.gl/Ku7wVl


My faith is getting stronger: http://goo.gl/JzVv5r :inno:
Άντε, περιμένω τριαντάφυλλα! :angel:


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

Όπως είπε ο μεγαλύτερος από τους Μπέικον, ο Φράνσις:
Hope is a good breakfast, but it is a bad supper.

Το ίδιο ισχύει για το μπέικον.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2013)

For those who love bacon to death

Όταν πεθάνω θάψτε με
στου μπέικον την κάσα
να συνεχίσω και νεκρός
τη λατρεμένη μάσα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2013)

Αγάπη μου, μοσχοβολάς! :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2013)

Φτιαγμένο με αυθεντικό μπεϊκονολίπος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2013)

Ο λουκουμάς πού ήταν;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2013)

Προτείνω μπανάρισμα του Ζάζουλα τις μεσημεριανές ώρες, όταν μου πέφτει το ζάχαρο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο λουκουμάς πού ήταν;



Κάτω από το ξίγκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Προτείνω μπανάρισμα του Ζάζουλα τις μεσημεριανές ώρες, όταν μου πέφτει το ζάχαρο.


Μπανάρισμα ή μπανιάρισμα σε καυτή λιωμένη σοκολάτα;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπανάρισμα ή μπανιάρισμα σε καυτή λιωμένη σοκολάτα;


Και το μπανιάρισμα καλή ιδέα είναι. Έχω αρχίσει να υποψιάζομαι ότι στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του δουλεύει για το Ωνάσειο. :inno:


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2013)

...
Ααχ, τα απλά πράγματα ομορφαίνουν τη ζωή:


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2013)

Οι φωτογραφίες μου θύμησαν το τσουρέκι με κομματάκια σοκολάτας, γεμιστό με μερέντα, σιροπιασμένο, βουτηγμένο στη σοκολάτα γάλακτος και διακοσμημένο με άχνη που είχα δει σε ένα ζαχαροπλαστείο, μου προσφέρανε να δοκιμάσω και δυστυχώς το δοκίμασα. 

Νομίζω έχω στείλει το σάιτ από τα παλιά χρόνια του ιντερνέτ (πριν το κάνει φανταιζί, τότε που οι φωτογραφίες καναν μια ώρα να φορτώσουν), gallery of regrettable food. Δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω μερικά φανταστικά που είχε παλιότερα, αλλά έχει ακόμα τις συνταγές για φαγητά με σεβενάπ και ένα στο κεφάλαιο ΚΡΕΑΣ που ξεκινάει φυσιολογικά με συνταγές για λουκάνικα και χοιρομέρια και στην τρίτη-τέταρτη σελίδα έχει μάθημα πως να σφάξεις το ζώο. Αμ, πως, οι παπούδες μας ένα βήμα μετά το κυνηγι της τροφής τους ήταν...


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2013)

...
Σ' άλλους βέβαια αρέσει πιο πολύ η διαδικασία. Σαν βγεις στον πηγαιμό για το γλυκάκι, να εύχεσαι να 'ναι μακρύς ο δρόμος, γεμάτος σοκολάτα, γεμάτος ζάχαρη, χάρη θεϊκή:


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2013)

...
Απ' την ανάποδη του γλυκού, το αλμυρό, απλό και τραγανό:


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2013)

...
Κι επειδή ξέχασα το ξίγκι, topper toppings:






Τηγανίτες μπεϊκονκαμπούμ. Pancakes for bacon boomers.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2013)

Δολοφόνε!


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
Από το σημερινό κρουασανολουκουμαδομαφινομπισκοτοηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Out of the blender *
Talking of combining things, you may have heard of the *cronut*, this summer’s artery-hardening comestible, a cross between a croissant and a doughnut, which was invented by the French-born New York chef Dominique Ansel. A second such blend was created a couple of years ago in her London tearooms by an American, Bea Vo. This is a doughnut-muffin hybrid called the _*duffin*_, which was in the news this week because the name has allegedly been trademarked by Starbucks without consulting Ms Vo. The Guardian covered this story and went on to celebrate other cross-bred delicacies that it rather neatly called “portmanteau patisseries”. The story mentioned the _*fauxnut*_, a false doughnut which is low-fat and baked rather than fried, and the _*crookie*_, a commingling of croissant and cookie. I suspect most of these will survive about as long as the Menurkey.


*Baconut *for baconuts, _bacomuffin* _for those who stop at nuthin', _bacroissant _for those who go back for more bacon, _baconookie _for bacon-cookie monsters.  


* There's already some lard in muffin, specifically in muffin top.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2013)

Ε-Π-Ι-Τ-Ε-Λ-ΟΥ-Σ !!! :)
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/10/31/lays-potato-chips-chocolate-covered/3324377/


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2013)

Άκου εκεί «wavy». «Schizo» θα έπρεπε να λέγονται.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2013)

Άμα οι πατάτες είναι ανάλατες, δεν βλέπω σε τι διαφέρει το προιόν από το ψωμί με σοκολάτα. 
Άντε, και στα Πρινγκλ με σοκολάτα!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ε-Π-Ι-Τ-Ε-Λ-ΟΥ-Σ !!! :)
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/10/31/lays-potato-chips-chocolate-covered/3324377/


Είναι πολύ μπροστά εκείνος ο φίλος που έτρωγε πριν δεκαπέντε χρόνια πατατάκι βουτηγμένο στη σοκολάτα του κρουασάν. Αναμένω πότε θα κυκλοφορήσει κρέπα με μερέντα και ζαμπόν, να του πω ότι του έκλεψαν κι άλλη ιδέα


----------



## bernardina (Nov 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άκου εκεί «wavy». «Schizo» θα έπρεπε να λέγονται.



Aχαχαχχχ, πώς φαίνονται αυτοί που αγνοούν τα συμπτώματα του pms binging...


----------



## Themis (Nov 5, 2013)

Έτσι που τα πάτε, σας βλέπω να σας βουτάει κανένα υγιεινοδικείο και να σας χώνει βεγκανισόβια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε όλοι εσείς, αλλα το Φιλαδέλφια με σοκολάτα παέι με τα πατατάκια μια χαρά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 5, 2013)

Themis said:


> Έτσι που τα πάτε, σας βλέπω να σας βουτάει κανένα υγιεινοδικείο και να σας χώνει βεγκανισόβια.



Όποιος δεν έχει φάει γιαούρτι χρησιμοποιώντας αντί για κουτάλι τσιπσάκια αλατιξύδι δεν ξέρει τι σημαίνει ηδουνjή


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Themis said:


> να σας χώνει βεγκανισόβια.


Στα βεγκαναστικά έργα υποθέτω θα σε υποχρεώνουν να τρως βέγκαν γιαούρτι με βέγκαν μέλι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στα βεγκαναστικά έργα υποθέτω θα σε υποχρεώνουν να τρως βέγκαν γιαούρτι με βέγκαν μέλι.



Δηλαδή αυτό εδώ:


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Πω πω, δεν έχουν υποκατάστατα; Καλά λέω ότι χορτοφάγος θα μπορούσα να είμαι (δεμένος χειροπόδαρα), αλλά βέγκαν ούτε δεμένος χειροπόδαρα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2013)

Υποκατάστατα:


Κι αν δεν τρως σόγια, γιαούρτι από καρύδα- το οποίο έχει φοβερή υφή, όλο λίπος, αλλά σε λιγώνει με την δεύτερη- τρίτη κουταλιά. Με κακάο είναι καλύτερο, πικρό με γλυκό.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι πώς να πούμε στα ελληνικά το pizookie — _*πιτσκότο*_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πώς να πούμε στα ελληνικά το pizookie — _*πιτσκότο*_;


Ξέρεις ότι εμείς δεν τα πάμε καλά με αυτά. Διάλεξε ανάμεσα σε _πιτσοκότο_ και _πιτσότο_ — ή, το πιθανότερο, _πιτσούκι_ (άλλωστε, λέμε και _κούκι_). Και να σκέφτεσαι ότι, όπως και να το πεις, το πιτσούκι θα έχει την ίδια όμορφη γεύση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2013)

Αν μείνουμε στο κούκι, τότε φυσικά _*πιτσκούκι*_! Κι επειδή έμεινα με την απορία, το πρόβλημά σου είναι το -_τσκ_- (διότι το συνθέστατο στα καθ' ημάς _πίτσκο_, καθώς κι οι _τροτσκιστές_, άλλα λένε :) );


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Ναι, *πιτσοκούκι*! Το άλλο το λέω _πίτσικο_, ενώ οι τροτσκιστές γιατί νομίζεις ότι δεν βλέπουν άσπρη μέρα; :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2013)

http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/12/02...tters-because-chicagos-opening-a-nutella-bar/
_ΚΑΙ_ Νουτέλα μπαρ _ΚΑΙ _μπέικον μπαρ — _και _με το ATH-ORD-ATH κάτω απ' τα εξακόσια ευρώ, _ό,τι πρέπει_! :angel:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2013)

Και για μια νέα σημασία στην ευχή «άσπρο πάτο»: http://goo.gl/daLDTy :wub:


----------



## Themis (Dec 8, 2013)

Ζαζ, εκ βάθους καρδίας σού εύχομαι βίο μπεϊκονόσπαρτο και νουτελοστρωμένο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2013)

Ωσαννά!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ωσαννά!



Ωσαννά εν τοις ψήστοις!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2013)

Πάμε πολύ καλά: τηγανητές πατάτες με νουτέλα!





Μίλκσεϊκ με μπέικον και φιστικοβούτυρο:





Και πολλά άλλα στο σλάιντσοου εδώ: http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/08/14/cne-food_n_3750309.html.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

Εμφανίστηκε αλλού, κι είπα να το μοιραστώ κι εδώ: http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/12/edible-chocolate-art-supplies-by-nendo/


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

Killing me softly...


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
And now, the drinks are beckoning baconing. A Bacon Bloody Mary, both a meal and a drink.
I for one wouldn't stop at one.






Από το Liquid Zoo. Επίσης, μια συνταγή για bacon infused vodka και Bloody Mary mix.

Από τα πράγματα που λες: «Μα πώς δεν το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ;» Εδώ που τα λέμε, τόσα χρόνια σε μπαρ, προς το τέλος της βραδιάς που έφτιαχνα Μπλάντι Μαίρη για να ξεγελάσω την πείνα μου (σαν κοκκινιστό χωρίς το κρέας το έκανα) και να στυλωθώ λιγάκι, πόσες φορές είχα πει: «Να 'χα και λίγο μπέικον»... Τελικά όμως την έβγαζα με σουβλάκια. 

Βρε λες; ​Σουβλακοκτέιλ; Drinkify it. :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

Γνωστή αλυσίδα πιτσαριών έβγαλε πίτσα με μερέντα. Θα δοκιμαστεί συντονόματα και θα σας πω σχετικά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Γνωστή αλυσίδα πιτσαριών έβγαλε πίτσα με μερέντα. Θα δοκιμαστεί συντονόματα και θα σας πω σχετικά. :)


Μπουκωμένος έγραφες; :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπουκωμένος έγραφες; :laugh:


Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω πλακωθεί σε κάτι μαξιλαράκια!... :inno:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Γνωστή αλυσίδα πιτσαριών έβγαλε πίτσα με μερέντα. Θα δοκιμαστεί συντονόματα και θα σας πω σχετικά. :)


Τι θες να πεις; Δεν καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Τι θες να πεις; Δεν καταλαβαίνω.


Αυτές που εννοείς εσύ, πρέπει να μου τις μαγειρέψει κάποιος. :laugh: Ενώ εγώ είμαι χρώματος ντελη-βεραμάν!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αυτές που εννοείς εσύ, πρέπει να μου τις μαγειρέψει κάποιος. :laugh: Ενώ εγώ είμαι χρώματος ντελη-βεραμάν!



Ορίστε. (Έχουν κι άλλοι ;) )


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

Αααα, πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστώ! Ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι απλώς μια glorified κρέπα. Έχει μοτσαρέλα, σωστά;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αααα, πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστώ! Ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι απλώς μια glorified κρέπα. Έχει μοτσαρέλα, σωστά;



Για τη συγκεκριμένη δεν ξέρω. Άλλη που έφαγα νομίζω πως είχε, αλλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο. Ιδού στάδιο δόξης λαμπρό: πειραματίσου και ενημέρωσέ μας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2014)

Πρόσφατα δοκίμασα τη νέα τρέλλα, cronut, και δεν άντεξα. Μετά το τέταρτο κρονατάκι τα άλλα πήγαν κάτω με το ζόρι και βαρυστομάχιασα. Απαπαπαπα, πάλι καλά που είχαν διακόσμηση φρέσκα φρούτα και δε λίγωνες τελείως. 


Μετά μου είπε κάποιος ότι έπρεπε να μην είχα πάρει όλο γλυκά κρονατ αλλά και κανένα αλμυρό:


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν είδατε τη νέα τρέλα στη Θεσσαλονίκη: http://www.koolnews.gr/food/xexaste-ti-mpougatsa-kai-to-krouasan-irthe-to-mpougatsan/

Μπουγατσάν λοιπόν και φαίνεται ωραίο... 

@Ζαζ: πίτσα με μερέντα έχει σε μια πολύ ωραία παμπ στο Μοναστηράκι. Μάλιστα από πάνω βάζει marshmallows. Έχει φαγωθεί πολλές φορές από την οικογένεια Αζιμούθιου και έχει αφήσει άριστες εντυπώσεις. Ειδικά όταν κλείνει ένα ωραίο γεύμα ή μια ωραία μπιροποσία με Kilkenny.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

*Μπουγατσάν στη Λεξιλογία*


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2014)

Ε, καλά τώρα! Υπονοείς πως έπρεπε να ψάξω, Δρα, αν υπάρχει νήμα για το μπουγατσάν; Ήμαρτον, δηλαδή! 

Άντε, θα δεχτώ με σκυμμένο κεφάλι την ετυμηγορία και την ποινή για το έγκλημα της επανάληψης...:drool::scared:


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2014)

...
Δεν νομίζω ότι υπονοεί κάτι τέτοιο ο Δρ7χ, αλλά απλώς παραπέμπει εκεί για περισσότερα, όπως ακριβώς κάνω κι εγώ πολύ συχνά στη Λεξιλογία.

Καλό θα ήταν να μην παρερμηνεύονται οι παραπομπές στα σημεία όπου έχουμε ασχοληθεί με κάτι, οι οποίες κύριο σκοπό έχουν να μας διευκολύνουν, να μας δείξουν κάτι παραπάνω για το θέμα που συζητάμε. Αλλιώς, όσοι τα θυμόμαστε μπορούμε και να μη μιλάμε, αλλά να καθόμαστε να γελάμε κάτω από τα μουστάκια μας (έχουμε δεν έχουμε) και να βάζουμε στοιχήματα μεταξύ μας για το ποιος θα το βρει.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2014)

Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο, δαεμάνε. Έχω όλη την καλή πρόθεση να δεχτώ αυτό που λες...

Όσο για το στοίχημα, δεν λες πάλι καλά; Κρίση έχουμε, μήπως βγάλετε κάνα ψιλό κιόλας! :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

Ένας ακόμη σκοπός των παραπομπών σε άλλα σημεία της Λεξιλογίας είναι για να ενισχύσει την αίσθηση των επισκεπτών ότι αυτό το φόρουμ δεν είναι απλώς ένα μεταφραστικό εργαλείο για κάποιον περιορισμένο και στενό κύκλο επαγγελματιών αλλά ότι με τα χρόνια έχουν συγκεντρωθεί εδώ πολλά και ορισμένα εκλεκτά πράγματα, συχνά ενδιαφέροντα, που βρίσκονται λίγα χιλιοστά πιο κάτω από την επιφάνεια της καθημερινότητας και αξίζει τον κόπο να τα ψάξει κανείς.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 27, 2014)

Δρα, μίλησα για μια βλακεία πάνω σε ένα διάλειμμα από τη δουλειά. Ο χρόνος που σπατάλησες να βρεις την παραπομπή και να την υποδείξεις είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογος της σπουδαιότητας του θέματος. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη μπορούσες να μην το κάνεις ή απλώς να γράψεις κάτι του στιλ "έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, Άζι". Σιγά τα ωά που το ξαναέγραψα και σιγά το θέμα που έπρεπε να διαβάσω και την παραπομπή κιόλας! 

Δεν κάνει κακό η επανάληψη σε μερικά πράγματα (δεν μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο). Η κατάχρησή της κάνει κακό. Αν κάποιος δεν ψάχνει ποτέ και για τίποτα και ανοίγει συνεχώς καινούρια νήματα για το καθετί, τότε ναι, κάντε παρέμβαση. Αλλά όσον αφορά εμένα, άνθρωποι είμαστε με δουλειές και υποχρεώσεις και δεν μου έρχεται αυτόματα ότι μπορεί ακόμα και η τελεία να ξαναέχει συζητηθεί κάπου κάποτε, ώστε να μην την γράψω. 

Παρ' όλα αυτά, κατανοώ ότι κάνετε τη δουλειά σας και προσπαθείτε να κρατήσετε ένα φόρουμ καθαρό και μια ροή στην κουβέντα και το σέβομαι αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2014)

...
Και από το λουκουμά βγάζουμε ξίγκι και την τρίχα την κάνουμε τριχιά, λοιπόν, όποτε μας ξύνουνε οι ψείρες.

Αυτό μπορεί ο καθείς να το ερμηνεύσει όπως θέλει. Εγώ δαεμανικά το λέω. :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

Άζι, εντάξει, θα αξιολογήσω δεόντως τις συμβουλές σου. Παρεμπ, επειδή το θέμα το θυμόμουν, η ιστορία της παραπομπής μού έφαγε μισό, άντε ένα λεπτό. Αναζήτηση πάνω δεξιά, κοπιπάστα, έτοιμο. Πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο μού κοστίζει να διαβάζω την γκρίνια σου και να χωνεύω την κακοπιστία σου που εκτείνεται σε οτιδήποτε γράφω εδώ μέσα (όσο και αν τα μασκαρεύεις με φατσούλες) και να προσπαθώ να σου απαντήσω ευγενικά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2014)

...
*The Science Of Why Bacon Smells So Damn Good*

Few things in life make it worth living quite like bacon. Seriously, don’t trust anyone who doesn’t like the heavenly salty/crispy/meaty deliciousness that is bacon. Hipsters may have tried to ruin it with the overabundance of bacon references and products, but the product itself survived unscathed. One high point of this breakfast meat is that the joy of bacon doesn’t start when you eat it, but when it begins to cook and you start to smell it. 

It turns out, the amazing aroma stems from 150 organic compounds. As heat is applied, sugars, amino acids, and fat in the meat undergo Maillard reactions, and creates the molecules used in their aroma. While many of these compounds smell amazing on their own, they are a force to be reckoned with when they are smelled in concert.

Want more information about the glorious aroma of bacon? Check it out:






www.iflscience.com/chemistry/science-why-bacon-smells-so-damn-good


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> *The Science Of Why Bacon Smells So Damn Good*


Σχετικό: umami = ουμάμι (ω μάμι μάμι, ω γιάμι γιάμι!) (Θ' αναστενάξει το ψυγείο πάλι, είμαι και σε φάση αυτές τις μέρες... :))


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2014)

*Μπουγατσάν και κρόνατ* στην Καθημερινή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2014)

...
"Life expectancy would grow by leaps and bounds if green vegetables smelled as good as bacon."

~Doug Larson


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2014)

...
Δεν έχει ξίγκι, αλλά ελλείψει άλλου, εξειδικευμένου πραλινονήματος...

*8 Things You May Not Know About Nutella*

Around the world, the incidence of Nutella-related crimes is on the rise. In 2013 the chocolate-hazelnut spread made headlines in Germany, where thieves pulled off a $20,000 heist, stealing 5.5 metric tons of the sweet stuff from a parked truck. Several weeks earlier, Columbia University found itself at the center of “Nutella-gate,” an expose smearing the school for spending $6000 per week on the spread for one of its dining facilities, where students were allegedly snarfing 100 pounds of it per day. Here are some things you may not know about this super addictive snack.

1. NAPOLEON AND HITLER ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THE WORLD'S NUTELLA ADDICTION.
...
2. IT ACTUALLY IS THE BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS.
...
3. IT SELLS LIKE HOTCAKES.
...
4. IT SPREADS FAR AND WIDE.
Not only is it available for purchase and feverish consumption in 75 countries, all of the Nutella sold in a year could be spread over more than 1000 soccer fields.

5. IT IS WELL-“LIKED.”
...
6. THERE'S A WORLD NUTELLA DAY.
...
7. THERE'S NO MASKING THE FLAVOR.
...
8. NUTELLA HAS A SMEARED REPUTATION.
...

mentalfloss.com/article/50068/8-things-you-may-not-know-about-nutella


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2014)

http://www.thatsnerdalicious.com/nerd-cakes/the-anti-gravity-candy-cake/
Zaz wantz!


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2014)

άσε, έχω δοκιμάσει ένα τέτοιο, δεν έλεγε. Και δεν κοβόταν κιόλας (όχι πως με πείραζε αυτό).


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://www.thatsnerdalicious.com/nerd-cakes/the-anti-gravity-candy-cake/
> Zaz wantz!


Μήπως θα προτιμούσες αυτό, που το έχω φτιάξει και είχε γκραν σουξέ; :laugh: Και τα κιτ-κατ μια χαρά σοκολατογκοφρετίτσες είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Μήπως θα προτιμούσες αυτό, που το έχω φτιάξει και είχε γκραν σουξέ; :laugh: Και τα κιτ-κατ μια χαρά σοκολατογκοφρετίτσες είναι.


E ναι, εννοείται! Τόσο άσκοπη ερώτηση, ούτε σε δημοτικό τραγούδι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2014)

Με αγάπη, για τον Τσάτσουλα Μανουτελόιερ:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2014)

Άφεριμ — κι ευχαριστώ! :woot:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Jul 24, 2014)

Zazula's 6th grade homework








Spoiler



Have you noticed that _"shot" _sentences? Well...  :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 27, 2014)

How to tell you've found your soul mate


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

...
A ruffle of waffles






Μασάψ. cf. a murder of crows


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2014)

Βαφλοκρατία. Φαυλοκρατία.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2014)

Αυτή είναι ιστορία μπονζάι με ανατροπή 180 μοιρών!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2014)

..
The main reason? I can think of many, many more... Can picture, prepare and cure, smell and cook them, too. I wouldn't frown upon bacon, mind you, sometimes it borders on mouth-watering (and even invades it), but where would we be without a fresh, juicy steak or some delicious lamb chops, eh, eh? Still on trees, eating fried bananas for a snack? 

Μια που το θυμήθηκα, πάω να ψήσω λίγο απάκι, να μην πιω ξεροσφύρι την απογευματινή ρακή. Κι αμπελοφάσουλα σαλάτα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2014)

Καλημέρα, με ένα λεπτάκι food porn:




.
.
Η μουσική που ακούγεται στο διαφημιστικό είναι το _Rather Be_ των Clean Bandit (feat. Jess Glynne), που το βάζω κι αυτό εδώ επειδή έχει φάτε-μάτια-(κυριολεκτικά)-ψάρια:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2014)

Ερωτεύτηκα! http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/bou...heirloom-tomato-blt-wfried-eggs-smoked-gouda/


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2014)

Έφυγε για Pinterest!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2014)

Snack lvl 9000: http://sploid.gizmodo.com/pepperoni-pizza-made-with-french-fries-crust-is-a-delic-1633781187


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

Η διαστρωμάτωση κάνει τη διαφορά; Γιατί, κατά τ' άλλα, μια ομελέτα με λουκάνικα, τηγανητές πατάτες και τυρί είναι staple food. Π.χ.
http://www.star.gr/Pages/Mageiriki.aspx?rec=3380


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2014)

Πρώτον δεν έχει αυγά, και δεύτερον έχει πολυπεπίπεδες πατάτες με συνεκτικό υλικό μοτζαρέλα. Φαντάζομαι αν είχε και αυγό θα ήταν κάπως βαρύ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2014)

Μοτσαρέλα. Εκτός αν λες πίτζα. Mozzarella - pizza.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2014)

Πάντα διασκεδάζω όταν μου αναφέρετε θέματα εκφοράς. :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2014)

Πίτσα-σπαγγέτι

δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, πάντως σαν τη ζύμη της πίτσας, τη σωστή, την ιταλιάνικη, τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Πίτσα-σπαγγέτι
> 
> δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, πάντως σαν τη ζύμη της πίτσας, τη σωστή, την ιταλιάνικη, τίποτα.



Σ' αυτό το φόρουμ (κι αυτό το νήμα) θα 'πρεπε να 'χα έρθει μικρότερος...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σ' αυτό το φόρουμ (κι αυτό το νήμα) θα 'πρεπε να 'χα έρθει μικρότερος...


Μικρότερος με την έννοια του younger ή του smaller; Μπα, καλύτερα τώρα· διαφορετικά εκτός από older θα είχες γίνει και bigger, much bigger. ;)


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2014)

Πιο καλό:
Poutine Pizza



Wikipedia: Poutine is a common Canadian dish, originating in Quebec, made with french fries, topped with a light brown gravy-like sauce and cheese curds


----------



## bernardina (Sep 30, 2014)

all about pizza cake. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2014)

Εκδοχή με τυλιχτό πολύπιτο δεν έχει;


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ... all about pizza cake. ;)



It's a cake, izza cake, pizza cake! 

Τριώροφη Τριόροφη Τρίπατη πίτσα! Τριπίτσα Τρίπιτσα!

Άντε, και στην πολύπατη, Μπέρνι! Θα μου δώκεις ένα οροφοδιαμέρισμα; Να το επιπλώσω εγώ όμως, με επίπλωση αλλαντάλλων αλλάντων επιπλάλλαντα της αρεσκείας μου. Και τυριά, πολλά τυριά, 99 για την ακρίβεια:






Και πού 'σαι; Τη Μέγκαν μην ξεχάσεις.


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2014)

...
Και από το λουκουμά βγάζουμε ξίγκι και στις τοπιογραφίες βάζουμε ξίγκι:

Salami River







Salami Tuscany







Meat Stadium






Meat Factory







_Foodscapes_, Carl Warner

Γι' άλλους ονειρότοποι, ουτοπίες, γι' άλλους χοληστερότοποι, κακοτοπιές.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

Zazcat rulez! :up:

www.flickr.com/photos/hogavii/5153736121/


----------



## bernardina (Dec 1, 2014)

Και στον μπακλαβά βάζουμε ξύγκι!

http://www.myrecipes.com/m/recipe/bacon-baklava


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2015)

Μου φαίνεται ότι βρήκα το δώρο για τους συνφορουμίτες. 
Η Νουτέλα που έχει το όνομά σου.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2015)

Εμένα πάντως η νουτέλα ήδη γράφει το όνομά μου απ' τη μέσα μεριά. :)

in other news, τώρα, η ωμή αλήθεια:


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Αυτά εμένα δεν με τρομάζουν. Είμαι Ελληνίδα, το κρέας μου το θέλω καλοψημένο. 
Και στη Γαλλία που τα τρώνε ωμά παραγγέλνω χοιρινό, το οποίο υποχρεωτικά είναι καλοψημένο, οπότε κανένα πρόβλημα!

ΥΓ Τι γαϊδούρια πάντως οι Γάλλοι κάποιες φορές. Μια πρωτοχρονιά μας είχε καλέσει μια Γαλλίδα σπίτι της για φαγητό και μας σερβίρισε ωμές τηγανητές μπριζόλες, που απλώς τις είχε περάσει από το τηγάνι για δέκα δευτερόλεπτα την ώρα που τρώγαμε τα ορεκτικά. Αγνόησε την παράκλησή μου να ψήσει το δικό μου λίγο παραπάνω. Μετά εγώ έφαγα ΜΙΑ ακρούλα που ήταν μισοψημένη κι άφησα το υπόλοιπο που έσταζε αίματα, και δεν ακούμπησα ούτε τις πατάτες που ήταν ματωμένες. Και μου λέει η οικοδέσποινα, α, δε σε βλέπω να έχεις πολλή όρεξη σήμερα, για φέρτην εδώ τη μπριζόλα σου, και μου την πήρε και την έφαγε. Και τις πατάτες. Επιβεβαιώνοντας ότι οι Γάλλοι, Μπενελούξ κλπ είναι μίζεροι οικοδεσπότες. Πιο μίζεροι από τους Άγγλους.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

SBE said:


> Είμαι Ελληνίδα, το κρέας μου το θέλω καλοψημένο.


«Κατεστραμμένο», θες να πεις. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2015)

Δεν το θέλουν όλες οι Ελληνίδες καλοψημένο το κρέας. Εγώ το προτιμώ με pink center.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2015)

Από το _pink center_ ως τον κίνδυνο να πάθεις σπογγώδη εγκεφαλοπάθεια από τα prions που αλωνίζουν στο άψητο κρέας είναι μια κάποια διαφορά.


* Σημείωση: το παραπάνω είναι χιουμοριστικό, τα prions δεν απενεργοποιούνται με το μαγείρεμα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Περί ορέξεως κλπ. Η τέχνη είναι να κάνεις τη μπριζόλα καλοψημένη και τρυφερή μαζί, όχι καμένη. 

Κι από σούσι τρώω το vegetarian. Έκανα μια προσπάθεια μια φορά να φάω ένα κομμάτι σασίμι, το μάσαγα, το μάσαγα, ήταν σα λάστιχο και άνοστο κιόλας, τελικά πόνεσε το σαγόνι μου και το έφτυσα. Εδώ δεν τρώω ψάρι μαγειρεμένο, θα φάω ωμό; 

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, την τελευταία φορά που έφαγα σε εστιατόριο raw food diet με έπιασε κόψιμο. Όχι σε βαθμό που να τους κάνεις μήνυση για δηλητηρίαση, αλλά αρκετά για να καταλάβω ότι δεν είμαι του αμαγείρευτου φαγητού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Από το _pink center_ ως τον κίνδυνο να πάθεις σπογγώδη εγκεφαλοπάθεια από τα prions που αλωνίζουν στο άψητο κρέας είναι μια κάποια διαφορά.
> * Σημείωση: το παραπάνω είναι χιουμοριστικό, τα prions δεν απενεργοποιούνται με το μαγείρεμα.


Καλά που το διευκρίνισες. Προφανώς τα prions υπάρχουν και στο καλοψημένο κρέας.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

Αν και δεν είναι στο πνεύμα των ημερών :angel:, εντούτοις υποχρεωτικό ανάγνωσμα και βασική ύλη εξετάσεων αποτελεί πλέον ο περιοδικός πίνακας του κρέατος:




Τα μαθήματα ξεκινούν ως είθισται με πρωινή προσευχή (το «Σύμβολο του Ψήστεως»), η οποία για τη διευκόλυνσή σας αναγράφεται στον πίνακα:*Bacon is The Meat of Life. Without bacon, life on earth as we know it could not exist.*​Οι μαθητές εξετάζονται και για τη σύνθεση νέων κρεατικών χημικών τύπων, όπως πχ πολυμερή & σύμπλοκα με βάση το turducken, conjuncto-καρνιβοράνια και σουβλερένια.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2015)

...
Κοψιδωτός ει, κύριε, δίδαξόν με τα μπεϊκονόματά σου! Αλληλούια!
Και καλά μπεϊκονώματα, μπέικα. Άφεριμ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2015)

Χθες πέτυχα στο σούπερ τη Μερέντα Υγείας, οπότε είπα να την δοκιμάσω. Κτγμ, τώρα, δεν προσφέρει την ίδια ευκολία για κουταλάτη κατανάλωση (από κάποιον που με την κλασική Μερέντα των 400 γρ. βγάζει τρεις καμπάνιες), αλλά μου προέκυψε πολύ βολική σε συνδυασμό με κέικ (που φέρνει το γλυκό στοιχείο στην εξίσωση) ή αλειμμένη πάνω από βούτυρο ή μαλακιά μαργαρίνη. Κανείς άλλος που να την χρησιμοποιεί;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

Συντρόφισσες-σύντροφοι, θα δοκιμάσει κανείς σας τούτη τη συνταγή, να 'ρθω για δοκιμαστής;
http://www.littlecakehouseblog.co.uk/2013/09/nutella-cheesecake.html


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

Ο απίστευτος λιγούρης βάζει και Ferrero Rocher για γαρνιτούρα. Δικός μας είναι!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Ρε παιδιά, κανένας τελικά δεν θα φιλοτιμηθεί; 
http://www.cafehoffy.com/2013/05/peanut-butter-trifle-dessert.html


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Ρε παιδιά, κανένας τελικά δεν θα φιλοτιμηθεί;
> http://www.cafehoffy.com/2013/05/peanut-butter-trifle-dessert.html





 

:twit:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Story of my life, daeman, story of my life...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Μόινκ, μόινκ, μόινκ!!!  (Έχει κι άλλες τέτοιες υπέροχες συνταγές ο ίδιος, δείτε λινκ στο τέλος του βίντεο.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2015)

Το παρόν νήμα παρακαλείται να περάσει αμελλητί από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών δι' υπόθεσίν του.
Η υπουργός σας.​​


SBE said:


> Φαντάζομαι τον Ζαζ στο αντάρτικο για τον λουκουμά-με-το-ξίγκι ρε γαμώτο!


Υ.Γ. Ταραχοποιά στοιχεία θα συλλαμβάνονται και θα υποχρεώνονται να τρώνε καρότα και μαρουλάκι ωμό για μία εβδομάδα. Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2015)

Κυρία κυρία, συντρόφισσα, τα καρότα θα είναι απο αμυγδαλόψυχα;


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2015)

...
Bacon Fat (1956) - Andre Williams






*Rocks Off: How did it come to be called "Bacon Fat"?

*We were driving down there and I was eating a sandwich, and it was a bacon sandwich. There were some people in the cotton fields picking cotton, and I stopped there and thought of the song "Bacon Fat." You know, I'm eating a sandwich, and I'm down there with these people who were picking cotton. And it just came to me. At that time it was hard to get a song played if any words were risque; they wouldn't put the song in the playlist. So you had to be very careful in your lyrics. At that time the dance craze was popular. There were all kinds of dances out there - the Watusi, all them different dances. So I just thought maybe I'll make one of the dances the Bacon Fat.
​
~ Andre Williams
​http://blogs.houstonpress.com/rocks/2013/10/andre_williams_black_godfather.php


Bacon Fat Dance (1965) - Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1010597782286781


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

*Θέλετε να σώσετε τον πλανήτη; Κόψτε τη Nutella, λέει η Σεγκολέν Ρουαγιάλ*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500005382

Έχεις δίκιο, Ζάζουλα, δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν οι σοσιαλίστριες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2015)

...
New Seaweed Tastes Just Like Bacon When Fried

An algae that tastes like bacon, has high nutritional value AND is a source of protein? Sounds like the stuff of science fiction but it’s real – it’s dulse.

Professor Chuck Toombs has been working with scientists at Oregon State University (OSU) to engineer and harvest a unique variety of dulse that, when fried, tastes just like the fatty, delicious meat but with greater health benefits.



Spoiler



"Dulse is a super food, with twice the nutritional value of kale," Toombs said in a statement. "And OSU has developed a variety that can be farmed, with the potential for a new industry on the Oregon coast."

Like most “new” health foods you’ve never heard of before, dulse has been produced and consumed in Iceland for centuries. Furthermore, it is well-known as a natural source rich in fiber and loaded with vitamins, minerals and antioxidants.

Dulse can be found along the Pacific and Atlantic coast, and it’s already available in health food supermarkets in dried form but at a hefty price. However, researcher Chris Langdon of OSU says that given the right conditions and resources, he could grow this particular strain of bacon-flavored seaweed at a rate of 45 kilograms (100 pounds) per week in his laboratory.
Students and researchers at the university’s center for food innovation are already creating delicious recipes with dulse. Veggie burgers, salad dressing, and even beer could all get the dulse treatment if the university’s plans to market the product to U.S. consumers ever comes to fruition.



But something tells me, if dulse truly does taste like bacon, their work is already done.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2015)

Όταν θα φτιάξουν φύκι που θα έχει γέυση και υφή τούρτας αμυγδάλου...


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2015)

...
*40 Ways The World Makes Awesome Hot Dogs*
_Check out our Ultimate Hot Dog Style Guide

_It’s not just a sausage in a bun; it’s a beautiful blank canvas. It’s a hot dog, which is a foodstuff eaten worldwide. Here are 40 distinctive varieties from around the globe — from iconic NYC “dirty water dogs” to fully loaded South American street-cart dogs to Japanese octo-dogs. There is a tubesteak out there for every craving that ever was. 




Jess Kapadia, illustrations by Mike Houston


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2015)

The thing is that all voices unanimously agree: you ate all the bacon.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

...
Smell the bacon - Igor & The Red Elvises






O ύμνος. :inno: Γρηγορείτε και προσεύχεσθε.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2015)

Κοίτα να δεις προβλήματα που έχουν οι αγγλόφωνοι. Έπεσαν από τα σύννεφα επειδή νόμιζαν ότι η Nutella προφέρεται "Νατέλα". Αλλά και η ιταλική εταιρεία, κάπως χαζά το χειρίστηκε. Τους είπε ότι προφέρεται "Νιουτέλα". Πείτε τους, βρε άνθρωποι, ότι στα ιταλικά προφέρεται "Νουτέλα".

*Have you been saying it wrong? Buyers incorrectly pronounce Nutella... as the brand reveals it DOESN'T start with 'Nut'*


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Εμένα πάντως η νουτέλα ήδη γράφει το όνομά μου απ' τη μέσα μεριά. :)
> ...



And now for something completely zazzy:

*Il biscotto a forma di dito per mangiare meglio la Nutella*





Είναι να γλείφεις τις δαχτυλήθρες σου! Μόνο να προσέχεις τα δαχτύλια σου.
Per mangiare? No, per nutellare.

πηγή: La Cucina μέσω Όλι.


----------



## Earion (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2016)

Κάπως έτσι έκανα κι εγώ, μείον τις στριγκλιές, όταν βρέθηκα στην Αγγλία στα δεκάξι μου και πρωτοέφαγα μπέικον. Τότε μπορεί και να μην το έφερναν καν στην Ελλάδα. Σίγουρα δεν έμπαινε στο σπίτι μας.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2016)

Νικελ, δεν σε έκοβα για 216 ετών. 
Εμείς προτιμούσαμε το στρογγυλό μπέικον, αυτό που δεν το βρίσκεις στην Αγγλία. Kαι που εδώ που τα λέμε έχω καιρό να το δω και στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2016)

Ποιο είναι το στρογγυλό μπέικον;


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2016)

Αυτό που οι αμερικανοί λενε καναδικό μπέικον.


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιο είναι το στρογγυλό μπέικον;



Back bacon:

"Canadian bacon" is American usage for a form of roughly cylindrical fully cooked back bacon, usually smoked, trimmed into medallions, and thickly sliced. The term "Canadian bacon" is not actually used in Canada, and the product is generally known simply as "back bacon", while "bacon" standing alone refers to the same streaky pork belly bacon as in the United States. "Canadian" bacon is made only from the lean eye of the loin and is ready to eat; this preparation is closer to ham than standard North American bacon.

What's the Difference Between Canadian Bacon (or Irish, or English) and American?






The English Breakfast Society.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 8, 2016)

Για τον Ζάζουλα με αγάπη, να του πάει καλά η χρονιά!

http://www.andro.gr/geusi/to-thriliko-sandwich-tou-elvis/

Ιδού η αυθεντική συνταγή του «Fool’s Gold Loaf». Αναλώνεται από τον χρήστη έχοντας γνώση των κινδύνων: Υλικά 2 κ.σ. μαργαρίνη 1 καρβελάκι γαλλικό λευκό ψωμί, 450 γρ. μπέικον σε φέτες 1 βαζάκι φυστικοβούτυρο κρέμα 1 βαζάκι ζελέ σταφυλιού. Παρασκευή – Προθερμαίνουμε το φούρνο στους 180ο C. Απλώνουμε ασύστολα τη μαργαρίνη γύρω απ’ το ψωμί. Το βάζουμε πάνω σε αντικολλητικό χαρτί στο φούρνο. – Εντωμεταξύ, τηγανίζουμε το μπέικον σε λίγο λάδι, μέχρι να γίνει τραγανό και το στεγνώνουμε σε απορροφητικό χαρτί. – Βγάζουμε το ψωμάκι από το φούρνο μόλις ροδίσει ομοιόμορφα, μετά από κανένα τεταρτάκι. Κόβουμε το ψωμί κατά μήκος και αφαιρούμε την ψίχα χωρίς υπερβολές. Απλώνουμε μια παχιά στρώση φυστικοβούτυρο στο εσωτερικό και μετά άλλη μια παχιά στρώση ζελέ σταφυλιού. Επαναλαμβάνουμε μέχρι να κουραστούμε. – Χώνουμε μέσα το μπέικον. Κλείνουμε και δαγκώνουμε.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2016)

...
She's a wrong woman - Bacon Fat


----------



## natandri (Jan 23, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι είναι η πιο ταιριαστή εικονογράφηση του τίτλου του νήματος...
Από τον κατάλογο του Μπαρ μπεε κιου


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2016)

Bacon shot glasses dipped in chocolate and filled with whisky


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2016)

Ένα έχω να πω. Wow!


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2017)

Ένα πράγμα που λείπει απ’ αυτό το νήμα είναι η υψηλή τέχνη. Σκοπεύω να κλείσω το κενό.






Από εδώ http://www.bitrebels.com/geek/starry-night-vincent-van-gogh-painting-recreated-in-bacon/


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2017)

Earion said:


> Ένα πράγμα που λείπει απ’ αυτό το νήμα είναι η υψηλή τέχνη. Σκοπεύω να κλείσω το κενό.
> ...



Impressionism, eh? Well, when it comes to bacon, I prefer naturalism myself: 



daeman said:


> ...
> Και από το λουκουμά βγάζουμε ξίγκι και στις τοπιογραφίες βάζουμε ξίγκι:
> 
> Salami River
> ...



And the first impression always lasts. It's only natural, and raw. :cheek:


----------

